# Outlook 2003 - beim Weiterleiten von emails ist der Anhang nicht dabei !!??



## MRiehm (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe nun neu das Windows XP bekommen und auch eine das neue  Office 2003.

Nun ist es so, das beim Weiterleiten von emails der Anhang (wenn einer dabei war) nicht mitgeschickt wird.     

Ich habe schon unter Optionen alles durchsucht aber irgendwie keine Einstellung gefunden, wo steht das die Anlagen bei Weiterleitung mitgeschickt werden sollen !!!    

Weiß jemand, an welcher Stelle ich das einschalten kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal und viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## MrPayne030 (7. Oktober 2004)

MRiehm am 06.10.2004 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe nun neu das Windows XP bekommen und auch eine das neue  Office 2003.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht blockt dein Virenscanner oder deine Firewall die Anhänge! Was für ein Anhang ist das? Wenn es eine .exe Datei ist löscht sie vielleicht auch der Provider. Am besten den Anhang mit Winzip packen und noch einmal versuchen.


----------



## MRiehm (7. Oktober 2004)

MrPayne030 am 07.10.2004 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> MRiehm am 06.10.2004 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Anhänge sind eigentlich meistens Excel- und Worddateien. 
Wenn ichden Anhang z.B. auf den Desktop ablege und dann eine neue emails schreibe mit dieser Datei als Anhang funktioniert es.
Nur bei der direkten Weiterleitung geht irgend etwas nicht !


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Oktober 2004)

MRiehm am 07.10.2004 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Anhänge sind eigentlich meistens Excel- und Worddateien.
> Wenn ichden Anhang z.B. auf den Desktop ablege und dann eine neue emails schreibe mit dieser Datei als Anhang funktioniert es.
> Nur bei der direkten Weiterleitung geht irgend etwas nicht !



Also das ist komisch. Habe es gerade bei mir ausprobiert und die Datei wird auch beim Weiterleiten bei mit mitgeschickt.
Kann es sein, daß du die "Anlagenleiste" irgendwie ausgeblendet hast?


----------

